# Pregnant cat displaying heat behaviour??



## Guest (Nov 22, 2015)

Hello everyone,

This is my first time breeding my BSH cream girl, and I am 90% sure she is pregnant. It's been almost 5 weeks since the start of mating, she has pinking of the nipples and they look larger, she has been sick twice in the last week or 2 and she is also much more affectionate and has put on weight around her abdomen, and there is a definite rounding at the sides which looks like it's starting to bulge out. All signs point to being pregnant, however this morning she was rubbing herself off things and rolling around and had her butt in the air? I am wondering if pregnant cats can still display this behavior as it is very confusing. I don't want to take her for an ultrasound as she is a very timid cat and the vet advised against it as it could really stress her/the babies out however they said I could bring her in a week or so for the vet to feel for kittens. I just don't know what's going on with her If anyone can give me some advice that would be great, thank you 

- Laura


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My Maine Coon Queen does this to me every year, at 6 weeks pregnant she goes into season for 4 days, but always delivered a healthy litter at the end.
My vet told me it was just hormones confusing her.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Have you asked your mentor? it could be normal for the lines, she could have had a false pregnancy too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2015)

I took her to the vet today, and she was able to confirm she is indeed pregnant, she could feel at least 3 kittens  She also said as her hormones are running wild that is why she was acting in heat. phew


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Told you


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2015)

I am so pleased haha. Was expecting her to tell me she wasn't pregnant at all. Time to start preparing properly now, she should be due around the 20th of december


----------

